# I am helping my friend study Japanese.



## q_006

Would that be: 私は友達が日本語を勉強することを手伝う。...?


----------



## Yoshiee

Hi



> 私は友達が日本語を勉強することを手伝う。...?


 
This is almost OK to me but if you put some additional small items like below, it could be better:

私は友達が日本語を勉強　すること/するの　を手伝"っています"。 (adding a meaning for progressive form)

I hope this will help you.


----------



## q_006

Yoshiee,

Thank you very much. 

Another question is that the natural way of saying that? Is there a different or more colloquial way of saying that sentence in Japanese. I've heard that too many words in Japanese is a little bit of a "no-no".


----------



## Yoshiee

Well,

Possibly, "僕は、友達の日本語の勉強をてつだってるよ！" could be the one.

What is the "no-no"? Could you explain more about this?


----------



## q_006

"no-no" means: "something not good" or "something you should not do".

So having too many words in a Japanese sentence is a "no-no". A sentence in Japanese should be as short as possible. 

That's what I have heard.


----------



## Yoshiee

Hi

That should be "だめ、だめ (dame, dame)" in short. Is this what you've heard?


----------



## q_006

I sent you a Private Message to explain better. I think my last post may have been confusing.

Demo, doumo arigatou gozaimasu.


----------



## Strutter

*I'm helping my friend study Japanese right now.*
友達の日本語の勉強を手伝っている最中です。
勉強を手伝ってる。

*I'm helping my friend study Japanese tomorrow.*
明日は、友達の日本語の勉強を手伝おうと思っています。
明日は、勉強を手伝う。

The latter ones are very very simple ways, which are , frankly speaking, mostly not good in Japanese test or something but fine enough in conversation.


----------



## brad12

I am learning  japanese language. You can share also you experience or ant thoughts here. Actually I have a problem .......I don't understand from where to start ......

learning japanese language free online


----------



## Yoshiee

Hello, Brad

I think you can start from lesson 1 of the basic japanese. 

And I think the below free on-line of NHK might help you as well to learn Japanese a little more sisitematically, the NHK which is one of Japanese broadcasting stations, like BBC1 or BBC2 in England:

http://www.nhk.or.jp/lesson/english/

I hope this will help you.


----------

